# AGEIA PhysX



## PCTom (5. November 2007)

Es hagelt momentan Spiele mit AGEIA PhysX Unterstützung,so das die Karte wieder erwarten sehr interessant wird,kaum ein neues Spiel wo sich der Treiber beim installieren nicht dabei ist und naja wo man hinkommt wenn man aufwendige Physikberechnung über die CPU machen will sieht man ja bei Crysis, die Leistung bricht zum Teil um die Hälfte ein  

Was haltet ihr von der Karte ich finde sie ist eine Überlegung wert anstatt SLI:sm_B-):


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. November 2007)

Ich habe gerade meine Gothic 3 Verpackung in der Hand gehalten und durfte mit Erstaunen feststellen, dass selbst in diesem Spiel eine PhysX Unterstützung vorhanden ist. Schade eigentlich um die Leute, die sich mit dieser Innovation ihr Gesäß aufgerissen haben und auf so wenig Zusage seitens der Programmierer stoßen.

Dafür, dass die Karten annähernd 150 Euro kosten, wäre das für mich auch interessant, später in meinem System eine PhysX-Karte einzubauen. Fraglich nur, wie lange man diese Karte als "Lastabnehmer" noch für die zukünftigen Spiele vorsieht. Es hieß ja schon oft, man könne ein SLI-Gespann für aufwendige Physikberechnungen nutzen.


----------



## SkastYX (5. November 2007)

Also erstmal, die Idee fand ich schon am Anfang super, einen eigenen Chip für die Physik zu haben, aber:
- Noch ist für mich der Preis/Nutzen wert noch nicht hoch genug
- Ich finde Spiele die das richtig nutzen gibt es kaum, auch wenn überall der Treiber dabei ist
- ich habe keinen Pci platz mehr frei (mein p5b hat nur 2 die ich nutzen kann) und warte allein deshalb erstmal auf die pcx1/4er karten (sry falls es die schon gibt) denn das finde ich, wäre eine gute Lösung diesen Steckplätze zu nutzen, welcher sogut wie immer leer ist, da es noch keine passenden Karten für den Ottonormalnutzer gibt.


----------



## SkastYX (5. November 2007)

@ wannseesprinter:

Ich gehe jetzt mal nur von mir aus, aber so wichtig ist mir physik auch nicht, dass ich dieser eine Graka widme, schon garnicht in Zeiten wo der Trend bei genialer Grafik und hohen Auflösungen liegt.


----------



## PCTom (5. November 2007)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade meine Gothic 3 Verpackung in der Hand gehalten und durfte mit Erstaunen feststellen, dass selbst in diesem Spiel eine PhysX Unterstützung vorhanden ist. Schade eigentlich um die Leute, die sich mit dieser Innovation ihr Gesäß aufgerissen haben und auf so wenig Zusage seitens der Programmierer stoßen.
> 
> Dafür, dass die Karten annähernd 150 Euro kosten, wäre das für mich auch interessant, später in meinem System eine PhysX-Karte einzubauen. Fraglich nur, wie lange man diese Karte als "Lastabnehmer" noch für die zukünftigen Spiele vorsieht. Es hieß ja schon oft, man könne ein SLI-Gespann für aufwendige Physikberechnungen nutzen.



 130 Euro und ich könnte mir vorstellen das die Karte bei der jetzigen Spieleunterstützung einen ziemlichen Aufschwung bekommt,ich habe sie auf jedenfall ins Auge gefasst weil ich Jericho zocke und CoD4 und UT3 kaufen will


----------



## Wannseesprinter (5. November 2007)

Selbst die Tatsache, dass Ageia es den Entwicklern mittlerweile auf dem Silbertablett (Stichwort: Lizenzkosten) serviert, dürfte einiges klar werden lassen.

Sollte wirklich noch ein kleines Finanzpolster bleiben, greife ich sofort zu. Das stark verbuggte Gothic 3 habe ich nicht mal Ansatzweise angespielt, da mein Athlon XP 2800+ und meine Radeon 9800 Pro das nicht verkraften. Für minimale Details habe ich kein Auge.


----------



## PCTom (5. November 2007)

Wannseesprinter schrieb:


> Selbst die Tatsache, dass Ageia es den Entwicklern mittlerweile auf dem Silbertablett (Stichwort: Lizenzkosten) serviert, dürfte einiges klar werden lassen.
> 
> Sollte wirklich noch ein kleines Finanzpolster bleiben, greife ich sofort zu. Das stark verbuggte Gothic 3 habe ich nicht mal Ansatzweise angespielt, da mein Athlon XP 2800+ und meine Radeon 9800 Pro das nicht verkraften. Für minimale Details habe ich kein Auge.




ich hab Gothic3 sogar 2mal durchgespielt ich fands gut und mit einer PhysX vielleicht auch noch ein 3tes mal naja die Bugs war irgentwie trotzdem gut


----------



## Adrenalize (5. November 2007)

Ich habe gehört, dass wegen der geringen Verbreitung der PhysX-Karten halt viele Hersteller auf Havok setzen, weil diese Physikengine besser auf CPU optimiert ist und in Zukunft wohl auch von GPUs profitieren kann (Crossfire-Physik).

Und meist sind die Effekte in den spielen auch eher sehr speziell, weil die breite Masse an Physikeffekten auch ohne Karte gehen muss, sonst kauft es keiner.
Ist mal wieder der Teufelskreis: Kein guter Spielesupport ohne Kunde nmit Karte- keine Kunden mit Karte ohne die passenden Spiele.
Und ich nehme an die PhysX-Karten würden auch günstiger werden, wenn außer BFG und Asus noch andere Firmen mitzögen.


----------



## PCTom (6. November 2007)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich habe gehört, dass wegen der geringen Verbreitung der PhysX-Karten halt viele Hersteller auf Havok setzen, weil diese Physikengine besser auf CPU optimiert ist und in Zukunft wohl auch von GPUs profitieren kann (Crossfire-Physik).
> 
> Und meist sind die Effekte in den spielen auch eher sehr speziell, weil die breite Masse an Physikeffekten auch ohne Karte gehen muss, sonst kauft es keiner.
> Ist mal wieder der Teufelskreis: Kein guter Spielesupport ohne Kunde nmit Karte- keine Kunden mit Karte ohne die passenden Spiele.
> Und ich nehme an die PhysX-Karten würden auch günstiger werden, wenn außer BFG und Asus noch andere Firmen mitzögen.



Hmm ja aber gerade am Spielesupport tut sich ja etwas,deswegen finde ich sie ja wieder interessant und na ja wenn HW wie CPU und GPU entlastet  werden da kann die Havok auch nicht mithalten ich denke AGEIA ist im kommen,zumindest würde ich es gut finden


----------



## jign (6. November 2007)

Also wenn ihr die Karte für die kommenden Spiele kaufen wollt dann wartet doch bis sie da sind und kauft eich die neue Karten  (nur son tipp)


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. November 2007)

Die idee ist prinzipiell nicht schlecht, dummerweise bringts nicht soo viel.

Ageia hätte mal lieber 'ne kombinierte Physik/KI Engine entwickeln sollen, denn ersteres überlässt man lieber der GraKa, letzteres ist aber wirklich ein hervorragendes Einsatzgebiet für einen Beschleuniger.

Und ja, ein KI Beschleuniger ist mehr als nötig, dürft die Performance z.B. von Supreme Commander deutlichst verbessern...


----------



## PCTom (6. November 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die idee ist prinzipiell nicht schlecht, dummerweise bringts nicht soo viel.
> 
> Ageia hätte mal lieber 'ne kombinierte Physik/KI Engine entwickeln sollen, denn ersteres überlässt man lieber der GraKa, letzteres ist aber wirklich ein hervorragendes Einsatzgebiet für einen Beschleuniger.
> 
> Und ja, ein KI Beschleuniger ist mehr als nötig, dürft die Performance z.B. von Supreme Commander deutlichst verbessern...



ein KI Beschleuniger wäre auch nicht schlecht,aber wenn man die Physikberechnungen dem CPU und der Graka überlässt sieht man ja bei Crysis wo man da hinkommt,Performenseinbrüche bis zu 50%   

na ja und zum Thema PCIe 1x,die Slots liegen dummerweise bei den meisten Boards um den PCIe 16x Slot rum so das man sie unter oder über eine Doppelslotgraka stecken müsste,auch nicht so gut


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. November 2007)

Der wär bei einigen Spielen bitter nötig, besonders bei Strategiegames hängt enorm viel an der KI...

Bei Physik hast das Problem das es auf jeden Fall auf die CPU geht und Physikbeschleuniger absolut rein garnix bringen, sowas überlässt man besser der GraKa, eine HD2900 und eine HD2400 zum Bleistift, letztere für Physik, denn nur der GraKa Hersteller kanns so hinbiegen das das ganze auch was bringt.

Gut, mit Vista wirds besser, da das D3D-Interface um WELTEN besser ist als das überalterte, auf D3D3 basierende Treiberinterface, da fällt der Overhead nicht mehr so stark ins Gewicht (ist unter XP wirklich übel geworden)...


----------



## PCTom (6. November 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Der wär bei einigen Spielen bitter nötig, besonders bei Strategiegames hängt enorm viel an der KI...
> 
> Bei Physik hast das Problem das es auf jeden Fall auf die CPU geht und Physikbeschleuniger absolut rein garnix bringen, sowas überlässt man besser der GraKa, eine HD2900 und eine HD2400 zum Bleistift, letztere für Physik, denn nur der GraKa Hersteller kanns so hinbiegen das das ganze auch was bringt.
> 
> Gut, mit Vista wirds besser, da das D3D-Interface um WELTEN besser ist als das überalterte, auf D3D3 basierende Treiberinterface, da fällt der Overhead nicht mehr so stark ins Gewicht (ist unter XP wirklich übel geworden)...



naja rein garnichts stimmt auch nicht  bei Spielen mit AGEIA Unterstützung wird der CPU schon entlastet es bringt schon was und die Palette an neuen Spielen mit AGEIA wird langsam  sehr breit


----------



## xrayde (6. November 2007)

Weil ich das hier drin las, wird CoD4 auch von der Physx unterstützt?:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=29992&postcount=5

Weil ich da nichts zu fand hier:

http://www.ageia.com/physx/titles.html

Nur halt UT3, und da finde ich das Video sehr beeindruckend, mit so was fängt man mich :p.

http://www.ageia.com/physx/ut3.html

Also wenn Crysis, CoD4 und UT3 das jetzt unterstützen würden und das real auch im Game höhere FPS bringt, dann würde ich da zuschlagen, die Preise sind ja *mächtig* gefallen(von anfangs ~ 300,- EUR: http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardware/2006/vorschau_bfg_physx_accelerator/ ):

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=gracc&asuch=PhysX

Denn das wären die 3 Game-Kandidaten die es mir ziemlich angetan haben, dafür würde ich wohl mein wettern gg. die Physx hinschmeissen und so ein Teil holen .


----------



## PCTom (6. November 2007)

xrayde schrieb:


> Weil ich das hier drin las, wird CoD4 auch von der Physx unterstützt?:
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showpost.php?p=29992&postcount=5
> 
> ...



hmm komisch find ich nur das bei fast allen neuen Spielen sich der PhysiX Treiber mitinstalliert,Jericho hat Unterstützung Mohaa Airborne ,CoD4,UT3,Bioshock u.s.w.  kann mir nicht vorstellen das die treiber nur zum Spass mitistalliert werden,vor allen wenn auf den Spielen angegeben ist die Unterstützung zu haben,leider hat Crysis es nicht kommt aber vielleicht noch auf jeden Fall wird der Markt jetzt mit Spielen die angeblich die Unterstützung haben überschwemmt


----------



## xrayde (6. November 2007)

Also nach dieser Liste wird nur eines meiner Aspiranten-Games(UT3, CoD4 & Crysis) unterstützt und zwar UT3:

http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1141844

Die anderen nicht mal SW-seitig.

Also wenn CoD4 das hätte und später ev. gar Crysis, hätte ich schon was von gehört, und wenn es um 5 Ecken gewesen wäre.

Obige Liste wird auch ständig up to date gehalten, letzter Stand "10-31-2007 at 06:40 PM."

Schade, auch wenn UT3 stark lockt, aber die anderen Physx-Titel sind nicht mein Ding, höchst l0me eher.

Und das jetzt gar eine Physx-Schwemme einsetzt, das hast Du ev. in den falschen Hals bekommen, denn viele schwenken jetzt auf die Havok um weil das für die Programmierer leichter ist.

Das sich da Treiber installieren, da würde ich nichts drauf geben solange das nirgendwo offiziell erscheint, daß das Game Physx unterstützt.

Es gab dazu auch mal in einer vergangenen c't einen Artikel drüber.

Hier auch ein interessanter zum Thema:

http://www.golem.de/0710/55239.html


PS:

Dafür wenigstens "Nuclear Hamster", muss ich mir holen, hab ich schon als kl. Kind von geträumt .


----------



## PCTom (6. November 2007)

xrayde schrieb:


> Also nach dieser Liste wird nur eines meiner Aspiranten-Games(UT3, CoD4 & Crysis) unterstützt und zwar UT3:
> 
> http://www.hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1141844
> 
> ...


nö bei den Spielen die ich gemeint habe geht es um AGEIA PhysX,ich habe Mohaa und Jericho beide werben z.B. mit AGEIA auf der Hülle und beim install,bei den anderen Spielen werben zumindest die Demos damit und die AGEIA Treiber install sich auch bei jedem Game,die werden doch nicht damit werben wenns nicht dabei ist


----------



## Adrenalize (6. November 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Bei Physik hast das Problem das es auf jeden Fall auf die CPU geht und Physikbeschleuniger absolut rein garnix bringen, sowas überlässt man besser der GraKa, eine HD2900 und eine HD2400 zum Bleistift, letztere für Physik, denn nur der GraKa Hersteller kanns so hinbiegen das das ganze auch was bringt.


Was es ganu bringt ist schwer zu sagen. Es gibt von Ageia ja Demovideos Quadcore vs PhysX-Karte, bei dem die Karte deutlich besser arbeitet, allerdings wird da natürlich verheimlicht, wie gut das auf den Quadcore abgestimmt war...

In der Praxis stellt sich dann noch ein ganz anderes Problem: Im Gegensatz zu Havok kann man die PhysX-Engine ohne die Karte wohl so ziemlich vergessen. Um die Masse der Käufer ohne Karte nun nicht zu vergraulen, werden PhysX-Effekte dann meist recht begrenzt eingebaut. In Graw2 gibts afaik nur einen Level (Palmenlevel), wo man mit der Karte auch mal Bäume und Hütten  ordentlich hochjagen kann.
Sprich ohne die Karte komtm man meist trotzdem auf ca 80-90% der Effekte oder verzichtet halt auf einen Bonuslevel. Cellfactor ist der einzige Titel, der die PhysX-Karte wirklich dauernd nutzt.

Am besten wären wohl Chips für Raytracing, Physik und KI, dann kann die CPU nebenher was Sinnvolles machen, während man zockt.


----------



## PCTom (6. November 2007)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was es ganu bringt ist schwer zu sagen. Es gibt von Ageia ja Demovideos Quadcore vs PhysX-Karte, bei dem die Karte deutlich besser arbeitet, allerdings wird da natürlich verheimlicht, wie gut das auf den Quadcore abgestimmt war...
> 
> In der Praxis stellt sich dann noch ein ganz anderes Problem: Im Gegensatz zu Havok kann man die PhysX-Engine ohne die Karte wohl so ziemlich vergessen. Um die Masse der Käufer ohne Karte nun nicht zu vergraulen, werden PhysX-Effekte dann meist recht begrenzt eingebaut. In Graw2 gibts afaik nur einen Level (Palmenlevel), wo man mit der Karte auch mal Bäume und Hütten  ordentlich hochjagen kann.
> Sprich ohne die Karte komtm man meist trotzdem auf ca 80-90% der Effekte oder verzichtet halt auf einen Bonuslevel. Cellfactor ist der einzige Titel, der die PhysX-Karte wirklich dauernd nutzt.
> ...



das die bei den Spielen nicht alles über die PhysX machen können ist auch klar,was man aber auch nicht vergessen sollte das aber auch bei den Physikdetails die alle sehen können,bei einer AGEIA Unterstützung,diese Karte dann noch den CPU und GPU entlastet somit kann man den Detailgrad etwas höher stellen und sieht schon deswegen mehr und kann es flüssiger Spielen,auch das ist sehr interessant(für nun 130Euro)

wenn ich falsch liege sagt es mir


----------



## Iron-Shio (6. November 2007)

ich glaube nicht das physx-karten ein zukunft haben wird. 
da in daher zukunft der cpu immer mehr kerne bekommen wird, wird im vergleich zum cpu-core, der kleiner(schwacher ca. 250 mhz)und sehr teurer ppu untergehen ( preis-leistung stimmt keinesfalls).  amd plant ja in dieser richtung ihre zukünfigen cpus auszurichten, das einzelne kerne bestimmt aufgaben übernehmen werden. ich glaube das momentan sogar bei einem quad diese option schon machbar wäre und effektiv sein würde. 

diese ganzen physx-karten haben keine zukunft.


----------



## PCTom (6. November 2007)

Iron-Shio schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das physx-karten ein zukunft haben wird.
> da in daher zukunft der cpu immer mehr kerne bekommen wird, wird im vergleich zum cpu-core, der kleiner(schwacher ca. 250 mhz)und sehr teurer ppu untergehen ( preis-leistung stimmt keinesfalls).  amd plant ja in dieser richtung ihre zukünfigen cpus auszurichten, das einzelne kerne bestimmt aufgaben übernehmen werden. ich glaube das momentan sogar bei einem quad diese option schon machbar wäre und effektiv sein würde.
> 
> diese ganzen physx-karten haben keine zukunft.



Das erweiterte neue PhysX-Modell sieht eine Quellcode-Lizenzgebühr von 50.000 US-Dollar pro Anwendung vor. Dabei verspricht Ageia eine umfassende Unterstützung von Entwicklern auch vor Ort nebst Optimierung derer Projekte für Spielekonsolen, Mehrkern-CPUs und PhysX-Steckkarten (PPU, PhysX Processing Unit). Die PhysX-SDK-Binaries können wie eingangs erwähnt künftig auch ohne Lizenzgebühren verwendet werden, was für kleinere Projekte hilfreich sein könnte. 

PhysX unterstützt alle Windows-PCs und Spielekonsolen wie Xbox 360, PlayStation 3 und Wii. Als Unterstützung für die Single- oder Multicore-CPU des PCs kann eine PhysX-Steckkarte für die PCI-Express-Schnittstelle der Physik-Engine von Ageia Beine machen. Solange ein Spiel aber nicht auf PhysX setzt, liegt die Rechenleistung der speziellen Hardware brach - zu Havok ist die Hardware nicht kompatibel. 

Unterstützung erhält PhysX  durch PC-Hersteller wie Dell, welcher Desktop-PCs und Spiele-Notebooks mit PhysX-Chips bietet.  

Derzeit gibt es laut Ageia rund 10.000 registrierte, aktive Entwickler, die PhysX einsetzen. Zudem würde PhysX-Engine in 75 Spielen verwendet, alle Plattformen eingerechnet. Viele PC-Spiele mit PhysX gibt es derzeit dennoch nicht. In Kürze erscheint aber Unreal Tournament 3, das beispielsweise von der Hardware-Beschleunigung für PhysX profitieren soll.


----------



## PCTom (6. November 2007)

und so wie es aussieht haben auch alle Spiele mit Unreal3 Engine diese Unterstützung drinn 

also doch eher im kommen


----------



## Iron-Shio (6. November 2007)

ich habe das gefühl, du hast dir gar nicht durchgelesen was ich geschreiben habe *am kopf kratz*  
wenn ein cpu kern in zukunft vielleicht sogar mehr als 4 kerne hat und ein kern übernimmt die arbeit für physx - und von mir aus noch ki - dann wird das allein, weil der kern besser an gebunden ist definitiv mehr bringen als ein, von mir aus 500 mhz ppu... und ca. 150 für eine ppu....sorry, wer das billig windet hat einfach zuviel geld.


----------



## PCTom (6. November 2007)

Iron-Shio schrieb:


> ich habe das gefühl, du hast dir gar nicht durchgelesen was ich geschreiben habe *am kopf kratz*
> wenn ein cpu kern in zukunft vielleicht sogar mehr als 4 kerne hat und ein kern übernimmt die arbeit für physx - und von mir aus noch ki - dann wird das allein, weil der kern besser an gebunden ist definitiv mehr bringen als ein, von mir aus 500 mhz ppu... und ca. 150 für eine ppu....sorry, wer das billig windet hat einfach zuviel geld.




billiger wie ein 3GHz Quadcore und 8 Kerne kommen noch nicht so schnell da muss erst MS noch mitspielen


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. November 2007)

PCTom schrieb:


> naja rein garnichts stimmt auch nicht  bei Spielen mit AGEIA Unterstützung wird der CPU schon entlastet es bringt schon was und die Palette an neuen Spielen mit AGEIA wird langsam  sehr breit



Das Problem ist doch das jeder Vorteil durch die Karte wieder duch die Limitierung der 3D Schnittstelle aufgefressen wird.

hier hat ein Entwickler zum PhysX ausgekotzt



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Was es ganu bringt ist schwer zu sagen. Es gibt von Ageia ja Demovideos Quadcore vs PhysX-Karte, bei dem die Karte deutlich besser arbeitet, allerdings wird da natürlich verheimlicht, wie gut das auf den Quadcore abgestimmt war...


Och, so schwer ist das nicht, wenn man Entwickler ist und Spiele programmiert, siehe den Link weiter oben.

Schaut also nicht sooo doll aus, in der PRaxis.


----------



## hansi152 (6. November 2007)

soo richtig durchsetzen wird sich Physx mit HW-Beschleunigung erst wenn
Sony so nen Chip in seine PS oder M$ so nen Chip in seiner XBox verbaut

Wie gesagt meine Meinung....die warscheinlich gar nicht so unrealistisch/undenkbar ist


----------



## Iron-Shio (6. November 2007)

gibt es benchmarks die phsyx mit einbeziehen? dann könnte man vielleicht die effektivität besser beurteilen... 
ob es sich momentan oder in näherer zukunft lohnt. 
dennoch glaub ich nicht das die physx die übernächste cpu-genration überleben.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. November 2007)

hansi152 schrieb:


> soo richtig durchsetzen wird sich Physx mit HW-Beschleunigung erst wenn
> Sony so nen Chip in seine PS oder M$ so nen Chip in seiner XBox verbaut
> 
> Wie gesagt meine Meinung....die warscheinlich gar nicht so unrealistisch/undenkbar ist


Nein, es wird sich erst dann durchsetzen, wenns wirklich was bringt und man einen Unterschied sofort nach Einbau wahrnehmen kann.

Das ist momentan nicht der Fall, dazu kommt noch der Preis...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (7. November 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, es wird sich erst dann durchsetzen, wenns wirklich was bringt und man einen Unterschied sofort nach Einbau wahrnehmen kann.
> 
> Das ist momentan nicht der Fall, dazu kommt noch der Preis...



Gehen wir davon aus, dass ein namenhafter Hersteller für seine Spielkonsolen einen PhysX-Support bietet. Die Portierung mit Leichtigkeit auf anderen Plattformen, dem PC z.B., käme da doch gelegen. Wieso da dann nicht gleich die bekannte Physik-Engine nutzen?

Gut, die direkte Wahrnehmung nach dem Einbau einer solchen Karte ist schon vorhanden, wenn man speziell darauf ausgelegte Tech-Demos laufen lässt. Fraglich nur, inwiefern prozentual der Leistungszuwachs bei aktuellen und kommenden Spieletiteln ist im Vergleich zum Preis.


----------



## warawarawiiu (11. Dezember 2017)

Wird das heute eigenen tlich noch unterstützt?


----------



## Hatuja (12. Dezember 2017)

warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Wird das heute eigenen tlich noch unterstützt?


PhysX an sich? Ja, einige Spiele unterstützen es, z.B. Witcher 3 und Fallout 4.
Die AGEIA PhysX  Offload-Karten?
Nein, die werden heute nicht mehr unterstützt. Offizielle Treiber-Unterstützung gab es bis Windows Vista. Alle Spiele, die herausgekommen sind nachdem Nvidia das übernommen/integriert hat, setzten die neuere nVidia Software voraus.
Die Software/Treiber von Nvidia spielen aber mit den Offload-Karten nicht zusammen. Die Karten kann man sich heute nur noch in die Vitrine stellen oder an die Wand nageln, ein nutzen haben sie nicht mehr!


----------

